# Any bird experts around here?



## kodakrome (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm trying to identify a bird that I'm not really sure of. It's a large bird that I've seen numerous times near the South Carolina shore. Looks very similar to a black-crowned night heron, but is brown in color. The ones that I've seen have been slightly smaller than the night heron, but with similar shape and the same orange eyes. This is a large bird - the ones I've seen look about 16 or 18 inches tall - much bigger than a green heron. The brown color looks similar to an American bittern, but the bittern neck I think is longer and skinnier. I've seen photos of young night herons that looked gray, but not brown.
Anyway, if there's anyone out there who can share some words of wisdom, I thank you in advance for your insight.
Photo #2 is the mystery bird.
Thanks


----------



## hbr (Jun 14, 2017)

Kodachrome, I believe it is a juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron. see this link with photos: http://www.surfbirds.com/namericanbirds/heron-egret.html.

Just my guess,

Brian


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes, it's a juvenile of the same bird. 

Check out the Sibley Birds app, it's a great resource (particularly when you're in the field and cell service is spotty).


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. Looks like it is a young of the same bird. 

Thanks


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes, a juvenile BCNH. You can see that the crown has started to darken, and some body feathers are getting brighter.

Great find, true nature shot!


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Macrunning.




I especially like the first one.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 26, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Macrunning.
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like the first one.


Thanks Click. Haha looks like I posted to the wrong group! Not even sure how I got in this one. lol. I'm gonna delete the post and repost in the Bird Portrait thread.


----------

